# Cheshire Figment passed away today...



## Spark Keeper

Mike Tuchman, the boards go-to for WDW tickets or how to handle DIS-abilities,

died in a Florida hospital on Saturday, October 24, 2015.   He was 75.

More to follow.  But, how do we tell the cat that he's not coming home?

At least he's going home to JudySue...

(sorry about the format, but it's my first post)


----------



## Halloweenqueen

So sorry to hear this!  CF was such a wonderful and important part of the DIS community.  My deepest sympathy to his loved ones.


----------



## kmb584

How terribly sad.


----------



## Disneylover99

Sad news. 
He was such a great help on these boards.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Oh no! This is such sad news.

My condolences to all of his family and friends. We'll sure miss him around here.


----------



## Dan Murphy

So very sad to hear the news.  Mike was always such a sharing person, sharing with his fellow dis members here the knowledge he had, a good guy for sure.  Mike will certainly be missed. Condolences extended to his friends and family, here and elsewhere.


----------



## Music City Mama

Thanks, @Spark Keeper, for passing this info onto to the boards. So sad to hear. I've often wondered where he had been lately. He really was a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Meriweather

Oh...so sad to hear. He will be missed. 
Condolences to all that knew him.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm so sad to hear this news.


----------



## appleorchard

He was so helpful. Someone I really admired and have missed the last few years here.


----------



## Allison

He was a valuable member of the community. I'm sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Gizmo1951

He will be missed.  My thoughts and prayers are with him. He always answered my ticket questions.


----------



## leebee

Thank you for sharing this very sad news. Cheshire Figment will be missed. Condolences for his family.


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

_I knew he was missing for awhile. How sad for The DIS, he was such an invaluable source of WDW knowledge.
He helped me out and I'm going to miss him.
R I P_


----------



## mrsR123

I'm so sorry to hear of this and for the passing of your friend. Cheshire Figment/Mike was a valued member of this community. He truly loved the parks and wanted to help others.


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

Thank you Mike for giving so generously for so many years. The DISboards will not be the same without you. 

Thank you - you will be missed - you will NEVER be forgotten !


----------



## Micca

This is terrible news, he was the true "Ticketmaster."


----------



## lanejudy

So sad.  Cheshire Figment will be missed for sure!


----------



## DWillowBay

Blessings of peace and comfort to his Family and Friends.   He will be sorely missed.


----------



## PirateD

I'm very sad to hear this news.  He helped answer questions for me several times.  He will be missed.  Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## supersuperwendy

So sad, he was very valued member of the disboards and has helped so many


----------



## LMN

I'm so sad to hear this.  RIP Cheshire!  You were such a wealth of info here on the DIS and you will be missed!


----------



## DisneyOma

He was spectacular, and will be missed dearly.


----------



## hopemax

I am sorry to read this news.  I had become familiar with Mike and Judy, many, many years ago from rec.arts.disney.parks.   In the years, that followed my parents moved to Florida and became real-life acquaintances with Mike via the World Chapter of the NFFC/DFC.


----------



## Cyrano

So sad to hear this. CF was a regular on the Theme Parks and Strategy board and we had quite a few private conversations over the years.

Thoughts of family and everyone else involved


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am so sad to hear this.  I had sent him a PM a while ago to check on him and never received a response.  Thank you for letting us know.  He was a very valuable member of this community and will be missed.  
RIP


----------



## jodifla

Very sad news. He was such a great source of reliable information. RIP, Cheshire Figment.


----------



## Disneyaunt4

Very sad news, deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## indimom

RIP, Cheshire Figment.


----------



## SueM in MN

That is very sad. 
My daughter and I had the good fortune to spend a day with him at Epcot about 10 years ago. I also had multiple long phone calls with him over the years. 
He was a charter member of the Friends of Figment group. They were instrumental in getting Figment put back into the Imagination ride after its first (very unfortunate) renovation. 

He and his wife, JudySue, shared a love of Disney World and moved to Florida to be closer to WDW. Sadly, she died soon after they came to Florida. 
I know he missed her terribly and am happy they will be together. He talked about her in almost every conversation I had with him. 
He had not been in the best health for the past 15 or so years and will be at peace now. 
The best thing I can say about him was that he was a very nice man who was always willing to help someone to experience WDW


----------



## Twende

I am so saddened to hear of Mike's passing. His love of Disney was infectious and his knowledge was unmatched.  He helped me several times and I was so grateful for his knowledge.  He will be very missed here on the boards!


----------



## Bee2u

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## ToddyLu

I am so very sorry to hear this.  I had always wanted him to know how many times I referred to his ticket sticky...too many to count.  I will miss him and his creation of a sticky that helped countless Dissers.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.  I know he is with his beloved wife and maybe taking time to check in with Walt.


----------



## lovethattink

So sad to hear this. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Gorechick

So sad to hear. I've been on the board for quite a long time and always valued his advice and expertise.


----------



## Lumiere Lover

So very sad to hear this.  Prayers to his family.


----------



## robinb

I am so sorry for your loss Spark Keeper {{hugs}}.  Mike was a great guy and a positive, helpful person her on the DIS as Cheshire Figment.  I have missed him since his last posts this summer and I am very sad that his hiatus is now permanent.  My thoughts go out to the rest of his friends and family ... and to his cat who I am sure misses him terribly.


----------



## MickeyT

The epitome of what the DIS should be. He will be missed.


----------



## smidgy

aw  so sad.  his help, info and advice helped me tremendously over the years.


----------



## Nancyg56

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I knew I had not seen his posts for a bit, but did not realize he was ill. My most sincere condolences to all of those who he was close to: his family his friends, and the members of the DIS community who he shared so much with. He will be missed. RIP CHeshire Figment, and safe travels on your journey Home.


----------



## eliza61

oh how sad, he was one of the "regulars" I enjoyed conversing with.


----------



## Disney Khi

He was always so friendly and helpful. I will definitely miss his presence on the boards. My condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## sharona

Sad news.  Condolences to all who knew him, both here on the DIS and in his real life.


----------



## Donnainnj

Rest in peace Mike. He was such a helpful man. To the family, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## johde

Definitely sad news.  I god a wealth of good information from him.  My prayers and condolences go out to his family and friends.   I know he will be missed.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Such sad news.  I always found him to be a wonderful source of information, but also just a wonderful person to "converse with" on these boards.  My sympathies go out to his family and friends.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sorry to learn of his passing.  Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## to be tink

Such sad news!  I often got excellent advice from Cheshire Figment.  Prayers and warm thoughts go out to his family during this difficult time.


----------



## matheke

CF, thank you for all you did for the boards. Your sticky of ticketing was the most comprehensive post I had ever seen. We know how much you put to it and were always quick to update things as quickly as possible. I knew something was going on when your sticky was taken down because it was not updated. You will be missed. You may be gone be gone but you will not be forgotten.


----------



## grammimouse

Always so helpful and so patient with sharing information. What a vacancy to the Dis boards.  Prayers and condolences to all who cared.


----------



## Minnesota!

So very sad


----------



## jimmiej

Oh wow!  Sad to hear that.  He helped me a lot in planning my trips.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I had the pleasure of meeting him once in Epcot. He was a very nice man and I loved how he had decorated his ECV.

 My condolences to his friends and family. He will be missed.


----------



## pavicich

Condolences to His family and friends. He was so helpful and authentic in his desire to be nice and kind-never anything but genuine in how he tried to help. May he rest in peace.


----------



## pilferk

So sad. Rest in peace, my friend. And thank you for all the help you provded to me, and the many, many, many others on these boards. You were a true gentleman.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I am so sad to hear this. He helped me countless times. He will be greatly missed. Thoughts and prayers for his family & friends.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

This is such sad news.  He was so incredibly helpful and he will be terribly missed on these boards. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## willowsnn3

So very sad to hear this.  I had always wanted to meet him and let him know how valuable his ticket info was to me. Prayers to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Tink575

This is such sad news, I know I had read his posts for many years, and gotten tips from them. He helped so many people over the years and will be at peace with his beloved wife. Thanks so much Mike.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Very sad  to hear this. I have enjoyed reading his helpful posts through the years. My condolences to CF's family and friends.


----------



## bumbershoot

This is just so sad. We'll miss you, Mike.


----------



## Planogirl

This is just crazy sad. I always enjoyed reading his posts and talking to him. I noticed that he hadn't been around lately and wondered if he was OK.

Sigh... Thanks so much to him for everything.  He will be missed.


----------



## lisateaches

Haven't been on in months and had an urge to check in. Amazing how you can effect so many without ever having met them. Prayers for Cheshire Figment and his loved ones during this difficult time.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) So sad to hear.
2) He was always generous with his assistance to others.
3) He will be missed at DIS-Boards and at Disney location.


----------



## HM

RIP dear man. You were such a help to me in my planning and I thank you again.


----------



## NavyDad

So sorry to hear this.

CF helped my family many times. I am very thankful and grateful.

We exchanged messages a few times over the years but he had not responded to the last couple I sent.

RIP


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Such sad news. Prayers for his family and friends!


----------



## edk35

So so sad. I will miss him very much. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## jaz0308

So sorry to hear this news. I missed him many times when coming to the boards. He was always so helpful. Thank you for letting us know and deepest condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Talking Hands

He will be missed


----------



## blyday

Such sad news. I don't stop by the boards often but his advice and kindness has helped me numerous times. My thoughts and prayers are with his loved ones.


----------



## SA mom

This made me sad, too.  His advice was so helpful in planning some of our early trips.  Can't imagine the mistakes we would have made!  Peace to all his family and friends.


----------



## MommaBerd

Prayers of comfort for his family and friends. Like so many others, he was quite helpful to me when I needed it. He will be missed.


----------



## DawnM

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## pigletliz

Condolences to his family and friends


----------



## BigFatPickle

Cheshire Figment was the pure definition of "Helpful" and a shining example of the sort of member any forum should be grateful to have. Rest in peace, dear sir, and thank you.


----------



## LATJLP




----------



## eeyorethegreat

My condolences to the family and friends of Mike/CheshireFigment.  He was so kind and helpful here on the boards and I always hoped that I would have the good fortune to meet him in person.  He certainly was an important part of the Dis!


----------



## smokeyblue

I'm very sad.  He always had complete, accurate and friendly advice.  A definite loss to this community.


----------



## topmonkeygirl

Such sad news, keeping his family in my prayers.


----------



## maiapapaya

Such sad news. Condolences to Mike's family & friends. You will be missed Cheshire Figment.


----------



## klmall

Such sad news! I met Mike and Judy at a pin meet back in the early 2000s outside of Baltimore before he moved to Florida. He was such a nice, friendly person who really knew his pins! He will be sorely missed here on the DIS.


----------



## Nanajo1

CF will be missed. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am so sorry to hear this. He was such a lovely person; may he rest in peace.


----------



## yndygo

Deepest sympathies and lost of fairy dust... we all still need magic the MOST after stuff like that happens.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Belle5

How sad! He was full of information and always willing to help.


----------



## Rosanne

Cheshire Figment was a true treasure... so patient, knowledgeable and kind.


----------



## MomForFrozenAddicts

His legacy at DIS will continues....

Prayers to the family.


----------



## PlutosUnDr8d

So sorry to hear this--my condolences to his family.


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

I just wanted to add my "voice" to those who have already said that he will be missed and that he was a very invaluable member of the boards. They will not be the same without him!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

My condolences to family and friends. We will miss him on the DIS.


----------



## Uncle Remus

And we'll all continue to remember him.


----------



## Disneychick75

My sincere condolences to CF's family. He is missed already.


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Wow, was just wondering why I haven't seen anything lately.  I have been reading this forum for years (longer than my account says - more of a reader, not much of a poster).   So sorry to read this.  He was definitely appreciated!  Miss having someone that knew the rules inside & out and was able to explain them in a way I could understand!


----------



## shoes99

We miss Mike.  Here is a picture of my husband and Mike in his Figment golf cart. We visited
him when he moved into his new house. I wanted to post this on his one year anniversary.  Missed it by a few days.


----------



## old lady

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Rosanne

Was thinking about Mike today. Still missed greatly.


----------

